# huskee 22 ton log splitter



## dunaprop (May 14, 2011)

need help buying a decent log splitter hows the huskee 22 ton 190cc my logs are 18-24 inches splitting 12 cords a year hard wood....any suggestions?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 14, 2011)

good question... look at the specs of the machine before purchasing.
i asked the salesman why do they sell a 20 22 and 25 ton when they all have the same cylinder engine pump and valve???? what makes it more tonnage? he couldn't tell me.. i will be buying the 20 and as needed upgrading the valve and maybe the pump...just my 2 cents..
i have asked this to a couple people no one can tell me so far..
any wizards of hydraulics like to enlighten us????


----------



## PhilD41 (May 14, 2011)

I borrowed a friends Huskee 22 Ton last year. I did everything I threw at it minus a few ugly (and large) hickory Y's. I was actually fairly impressed with it. After using it I decided to buy it's big brother, the 35 Ton. As I did my research though I ended up with the 37 Ton Northsar. I only had 2K to lay with and couldn't easily move up to the Timber Wolf's, American CLS, or Iron & Oaks for that price. It took me about two weeks to decide between the Huskee and Northstar. It finally came down to having the option of a 4-way on the Northstar and the honda engine.

More to your point, the wood I was splitting was all 2+ year seasoned. The 22 Ton split it fine, but groaned under several pieces. I decided to get the larger one just to make sure I could split anything I got and to not load the machine to its max as often. I split about 10-12 cord a year as well and didn't want something that was going to wear out early.

I don't know if this helps at all, but that was my process. Depending on the wood you split, the 22 Huskee may do all you need an more. The one I borrowed worked great!


----------



## Streblerm (May 15, 2011)

Just buy it already. IMHO there is no better splitter in the price range than the 22 ton husky. 

I have been using a friend's 35 ton Huskee for several years. I finally decided it was time to get my own. I agonized over the decision for quite a while. They finally put the 22 ton on sale for $999 and I pulled the trigger. I am extremely happy with my purchase so far. I have split somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 cords with it and no problems. If it won't split something it will shear right through it. I ran into one nasty, curly, forked, 40" maple stump that stopped the ram, but re-positioning the round did the trick and I was able to split (more like mangle) it into firewood

My only concern is the engine. It is literally the cheapest name brand engine made today. It has an aluminum cylinder which doesn't bode well for longevity. That being said, it starts easy and has plenty of power. For the price, if it craps out in a few, I will just replace it. Who knows, it may run 50 hours or it may run 500 with good maintenance.

This is the first purchase I recall where I looked back and said to myself "i'm glad I didn't spend the money on the bigger/badder/more powerful one."


----------



## Mntn Man (May 15, 2011)

I have had my 22 ton for 5 years and never had a problem with it. It splits everyting I have tried, altough mangle is more like it when it comes to crotches. I started noodleing those just so I wouldn't have mangled pieces to stack and it works great. The only reason to get one bigger is if you want to use a 4 way wedge. I love how it is easy to move around by hand. I'll be adding tables this year, I hope. Been saying that since I bought it, lol.


----------



## K.C. (May 15, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> good question... look at the specs of the machine before purchasing.
> i asked the salesman why do they sell a 20 22 and 25 ton when they all have the same cylinder engine pump and valve???? what makes it more tonnage? he couldn't tell me..


 
The Huskee brand is actually made by SPEECO. I purchased a 25T SPEECO last Dec. from Omni Manufacturing: [URL="http://omni-mfg.com/Log-Splitters-FREE-SHIPPING-C177081.aspx?sid=10512]Omni-mfg.com[/URL]. Rock is a great guy to work with, I got a great price on it plus it was shipped for free and no sales tax! The SPEECO customer support is most excellent and in my opinion you can't go wrong. So far I have split over 5 cords of Oak, Almond and Eucalyptus. 

The 25T has a 10HP US made iron cylinder Briggs engine that starts first or second pull every time. It turns a 16gpm 2-stage pump feeding a 4.5 inch cylinder controlled by an Energy auto-return valve. With this setup it might hesitate for a second on a really nasty crotch piece but I have yet to come across anything it can't handle. If you compare the engine layout between the Huskee and Speeco splitters I think you'll like the the Speeco better as it has the engine on the other side of the beam from the operator's position.

I can't speak on the Huskee splitters from TSC but the diff between the 22, 25, 28 & 35T Speeco's are as follows: the 22 has a smaller (5hp) engine, 4" cylinder and 11gpm pump. The 25 shares the same beam as the 22 but sports the 10HP engine, 4.5" cylinder and 16gpm pump (12 second cycle-time!). The 28T has the same engine, cylinder & pump as my 25 but has the larger beam from the 35T. The 35 has a 5" cylinder and uses the same engine, pump & valve as the 25 & 28. I am told that the pressure relief setting in the valve is the only difference besides the beam between the 25 & 28T setups. 

With the deal I got from Omni, I ended up spending only about $150 more than what the best out-the-door price would have been for the 22T Huskee at Tractor Supply and I got a much heavier-duty splitter that will last my lifetime and possibly that of my kids.


----------



## upsnake (May 16, 2011)

Similar to K.C 

I purchased the Speeco 22T it was 999. It has a Speeco engine which to the best of my knowledge is a subaru robins engine clone.

I have only splits a couple of cord with it so far but it has split (and or mangled) everything so far. 

The biggest difference that I like over the Huskee version is that the engine is on the other side. The exhaust and heat from the motor is a ways away from you. 

I was doing the same thing going back and forth between the Speeco 22, 37 but then if i was looking at the 37 it was not that much more to get the Iron and Oak one, but in the end I am happy with what i have and happy to have the extra grand in my pocket still.


----------



## John R (May 16, 2011)

My 22 ton Huskee has split anything I've put on it.
Great splitter for the money, mines 5 years old, and still going strong.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 16, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> good question... look at the specs of the machine before purchasing.
> i asked the salesman why do they sell a 20 22 and 25 ton when they all have the same cylinder engine pump and valve???? what makes it more tonnage? he couldn't tell me.. i will be buying the 20 and as needed upgrading the valve and maybe the pump...just my 2 cents..
> i have asked this to a couple people no one can tell me so far..
> any wizards of hydraulics like to enlighten us????


 
If they all have the same engine pump and valve, then they all have the same "tonnage"


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 16, 2011)

Brand: Huskee®
Type: Log Splitter
Engine Type: Honda® GC 190
Splitting Force: 28 Tons
Cycle Time: 17 sec.
Maximum Log Length: 26 in.
Hydraulic Capacity: 6-1/2 gal.
Width: 49 in.
Total Length: 78 in.
Warranty: Limited
Material: Steel
Power Rating: 190 cc
Valve Type: Auto-return
Pump: Two-stage 11 gpm
Overall Color: Black
Cylinder: 4-1/2 in. x 24 in.
Application: Wood Splitting
Tires: DOT Approved 4.80 in. x 8 in. Tires

Brand: Huskee®
Width: 49 in.
Length: 78 in.
Height: 72 in. Vertical, 42 in. Horizontal
Engine Type: 190 cc Briggs & Stratton®
Splitting Force: 22 Tons
Cycle Time: 14 sec.
Valve Type: Auto-return
Maximum Log Length: 26 in.
Pump: Two-stage 11 gpm
Tires: DOT Approved 4.80 in. x 8 in. Tires
Hydraulic Capacity: 20 qt.
Warranty: Limited


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 16, 2011)

SpeeCo's 25 Ton log splitter is equipped with a Briggs & Stratton 675 series 190cc engine to deliver maximum splitting force. A global leader in log splitting technology, SpeeCo offers the best features in the industry, making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer!

Including:

Horizontal or vertical splitting
Engineered cylinder connection for increased strength
Engineered solid steel foot piece
Heavy duty hydraulic cylinder producing maximum splitting force
Reinforced stripper plates remove stuck logs
Large hydraulic fill cap
Shielded wedge & channel beam design for safe operation and clean splitting action
Wide log cradle making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer
Only one moving bolt and no shims
Drain plug
Road tires for towing
Compatible with certain accessories
Product Specs

Engine: 190cc B&S 675 Series
Pump: Two-Stage 11 gpm
Cylinder: 4-1/2" Diameter x 24" Stroke
Valve: Auto-Return
Max Splitting Force: 25 Tons
Max Log Length: 26"
Cycle Time: 17 Seconds
Wheels: 4.80 x 8" Road Speed
Wedge: 7" High With Spreader Wings
Beam Size: 6" x 9" With Build In Log Cradle
Hydraulic Capacity: 5.5 Gallons
Filter: Spin-On Replaceable In Suction Line
Height: 43" Horizontal
Length: 84.5"
Width: 50"

SpeeCo's 22 Ton log splitter is equipped with a SpeeCo 6.5 H.P. engine to deliver maximum splitting force. A global leader in log splitting technology, SpeeCo offers the best features in the industry, making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer!

Including:

Horizontal or vertical splitting
Engineered cylinder connection for increased strength
Engineered solid steel foot piece
Heavy duty hydraulic cylinder producing maximum splitting force
Reinforced stripper plates remove stuck logs
Large hydraulic fill cap
Shielded wedge & channel beam design for safe operation and clean splitting action
Wide log cradle making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer
Only one moving bolt and no shims
Drain plug
Road tires for towing
Compatible with certain accessories
Product Specs

Engine: 6.5HP SpeeCo
Pump: Two-Stage 11 gpm
Cylinder: 4" Diameter x 24" Stroke
Valve: Auto-Return
Max Splitting Force: 22 Tons
Max Log Length: 26"
Cycle Time: 13 Seconds
Wheels: 4.80 x 8" Road Speed
Wedge: 7" High With Spreader Wings
Beam Size: 6" x 9" With Build In Log Cradle
Hydraulic Capacity: 6.5 Gallons
Filter: Spin-On Replaceable
Height: 43" Horizontal
Length: 87"
Width: 50"


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 16, 2011)

now if you go to speeco site.. and get into the spec sheets for each part for each splitter, youl see that the pumps and cyl, etc. are the same part#'s..where does the ratings come from???? a lucky guess??? look up where to buy from speeco site, it says tsc...locally here anyway's..so if i buy the 22 then paint it black will it then split with 28 tons of force??????
is black paint that much more expensive?
anyone ??


----------



## Bl8tant (May 16, 2011)

TMFARM - You are overlooking the cylinder. The 22ton uses a 4" and the 25ton uses 4.5" If all else remains constant (engine,pump,and relief valve setting) then increasing cylinder diameter is how to increase tonnage (but cycle time will increase).

As to the 22ton Speeco. I've owed one for 5 years. Great price,splits anything worth splitting, and easily modded if you ever decide to upgrade anything.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 16, 2011)

i am buying the 22 ton myself.. but at the time i was looking before, they offered a 20 22 25 28 35 the 20 22 25 all where the same at the store... just different colors..blue, red, black, silver.
i just cant justify the extra expense of anything bigger then the 22t.


----------



## K.C. (May 17, 2011)

TM, as was mentioned there are differences. Engine power, Pump GPM rating, Cylinder size and - lets call it "pop-off" pressure. Since _tonnage_ is a factor of how much fluid you push under how much pressure into how much space; you can vary the power/pressure/volume of any of the three factors to get different values. In the case of the 25/28/35 ton models it has to do with cylinder size (4.5" for the 25/28 and 5" for the 35) and pressure "pop-off" (25/28) -I'm sorry I don't have the actual settings on the valves...

In my case I got such a killer deal from Omni that I couldn't pass up the chance to have such a heavier-duty machine for such a small difference in price over the Huskke 22T. I am more than happy that I made the decision!

My recommendation would be for you to get in touch with the fine folks at Speeco - Kevin Greer to start with (he posts on this forum from time to time "KGreer") and ask your questions directly to him and I can guarantee you he will give you straight up answers.

One thing I have read several times here is that the folks that buy the Huskee brand from TSC are typically less than impressed (happy) with the support they get from Tractor Supply - including the assembly. I'm here to tell you that factory-direct customer support from SPEECO is far and above what you would expect from any company these days!

My neighbor has a Brave 27T (Iron & Oak) that I was impressed with but I will put my SPEECO 25T up against that any time any day and you will not be able to pick a "winner" unless you want to take cost into consideration (as in saving $1K+)!


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (May 17, 2011)

K.C. said:


> The Huskee brand is actually made by SPEECO. I purchased a 25T SPEECO last Dec. from Omni Manufacturing: [URL="http://omni-mfg.com/Log-Splitters-FREE-SHIPPING-C177081.aspx?sid=10512]Omni-mfg.com[/URL]. Rock is a great guy to work with, I got a great price on it plus it was shipped for free and no sales tax! The SPEECO customer support is most excellent and in my opinion you can't go wrong. So far I have split over 5 cords of Oak, Almond and Eucalyptus.
> 
> [snip]



Link fixed.

Log Splitters- FREE SHIPPING - OMNI Mfg


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 17, 2011)

Force=pressure x area the GPM doesn't matter concerning tonnage or the measure of force, that has more to do with cycle speed.Something has to change, either the pressure of the pump or the size of the cylinder.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 17, 2011)

Albin said:


> Link fixed.
> 
> Log Splitters- FREE SHIPPING - OMNI Mfg


 
Hey, thanks for the link.I really like that 28 ton with the 10.5 hp B/S electric start.Would be nice to have a 12 volt source handy, maybe hook a winch or 12v fan.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (May 17, 2011)

could even run lights for late night splitting... all you die hards probably have some set up...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 17, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> could even run lights for late night splitting... all you die hards probably have some set up...:msp_thumbsup:


 
Shoot yea, lot cooler at night.


----------



## NCPABill (May 17, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> I'll be adding tables this year, I hope. Been saying that since I bought it, lol.


 
I agree - best value on the market. I made my own table / shelf - works great!


----------



## upsnake (May 17, 2011)

NCPABill - How is the vertical angle iron connected to the beam? Also does the table fold down or is it a fixed position?

I am getting plans for adding a table to my speeco 22T.

Thanks


----------



## Mntn Man (May 18, 2011)

NCPABill said:


> I agree - best value on the market. I made my own table / shelf - works great!


 
Heck yeah, that looks nice and a lot simpler than I was thinking up. I want one above the motor also to hold 1/2 while I work on the other 1/2.


----------



## wampum (May 18, 2011)

Speeco is actually a sponsor here,they are in the header at the top. Here is their site: SpeeCo Inc. Farming accessories and tools, log splitters, post hole diggers and custom manufacturing.


----------

